# Rhythmbox crashes



## Grell (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello, I am having an issue with rhythmbox where every so often it will just crash for no reason and core dump into my home directory.  I am not technically savvy enough to examine the core dump myself and see what the problem is.  Has anyone had this issue, if so how did you fix it?  Rhythmbox is my favorite audio player and I'd hate to have to stop using it.  Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2016)

Please provide us some information, like what FreeBSD version, what version of Rhythmbox, how to reproduce the error, etc.


----------



## Grell (Jun 9, 2016)

Ok, FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE on amd64 with the stock GENERIC kernel, Rhythmbox version 3.2.1.  I  am not sure how to reproduce the error, it just seems to happen for no reason at all.

Here is the output of `pkg info rhythmbox`

```
rhythmbox-3.2.1_1
Name           : rhythmbox
Version        : 3.2.1_1
Installed on   : Mon Mar 21 12:12:54 2016 EDT
Origin         : audio/rhythmbox
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : gnome audio
Licenses       : 
Maintainer     : [email]marcus@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : [URL]http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/[/URL]
Comment        : Audio player for GNOME
Options        :
    BRASERO        : on
    DAAP           : on
    GRILO          : off
    IPOD           : on
    LIRC           : off
    MTP            : off
    NOTIFY         : on
    PYTHON         : on
Shared Libs required:
    libdbus-glib-1.so.2
    libnotify.so.4
    libsoup-2.4.so.1
    libplist.so.3
    libjson-glib-1.0.so.0
    libpeas-gtk-1.0.so.0
    libgstcontroller-1.0.so.0
    libcairo.so.2
    libpango-1.0.so.0
    libgtk-3.so.0
    libxml2.so.2
    libbrasero-media3.so.1
    libdmapsharing-3.0.so.2
    libcairo-gobject.so.2
    libsecret-1.so.0
    libatk-1.0.so.0
    libimobiledevice.so.6
    libgstreamer-1.0.so.0
    libgmodule-2.0.so.0
    libgirepository-1.0.so.1
    libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libhal.so.1
    libtdb.so.1
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libX11.so.6
    libgstpbutils-1.0.so.0
    libdbus-1.so.3
    libgpod.so.4
    libgsttag-1.0.so.0
    libintl.so.8
    libgstaudio-1.0.so.0
    libgstbase-1.0.so.0
    libtotem-plparser.so.18
    libgthread-2.0.so.0
    libpeas-1.0.so.0
    libgdk-3.so.0
    libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
Shared Libs provided:
    libcd-recorder.so
    libipod.so
    libpower-manager.so
    libsample-vala.so
    libgeneric-player.so
    libaudioscrobbler.so
    libmmkeys.so
    libdbus-media-server.so
    libiradio.so
    libmpris.so
    libaudiocd.so
    librhythmbox-core.so.9
    libnotification.so
    libfmradio.so
    libsample.so
    libdaap.so
Annotations    :
Flat size      : 18.1MiB
Description    :
Rhythmbox is an integrated music management application, originally inspired by
Apple's iTunes.  It is free software, designed to work well under the GNOME
Desktop, and based on the powerful GStreamer media framework.

WWW: http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/
```


----------



## Grell (Jun 12, 2016)

It just crashed on me again after I changed the ID tag of about 25-30 mp3 files at once.


----------

